# Winchester SX3 - Wood or Composite?



## nwj (Sep 23, 2003)

Trying to decide...

Any opinions out there?

Pros or Cons?

Thanks!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Things to consider.....

Are you going to be carrying this gun long distances or just to a blind?
Do you want looks or durability?
Is recoil and issue?
Price?

Because here is what it boils down to....

Wood....
looks better IMO. Wood will get nicks and scrapes and show wear and tear. Wood is heavier but will absorb more recoil because of weight. Wood needs to be taken care of better to last longer. Also typically more expensive.

Synthetic...
More durable, does not show wear and tear as much. Lighter but more recoil because of weight. Camo options (camo stocks). Easier to clean and take care of. Cheaper in price.

Hope this has helped.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have only seen one SX 3 in wood, and quite frankly, the wood was very ugly for the particular gun that I saw. I like wood, but I would have never bought the one I looked at. I saw it at Gander so I do not know if they are all that cheap looking, but have you seen the wood ones before??


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

I love the way composite looks and feels and i personally think the wood they used is cheap. It just doesn't look very nice imo.


----------



## nwj (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks guys. I decided to go with the composite and picked it up last weekend. I agree with you about the wood being questionable. I've seen both very nice and not so nice wood. The worst was one that almost looked like it was green treated. Very odd. And since I was ordering the gun I didn't want to take the chance. Also, the composite stock has more adjustment options (which I took advantage of). Had it out to the range for the first time this weekend. What a nice gun! The ol' 870 won't be too far away from the blind this year but I'm really looking forward to getting that first goose with the new Winchester...


----------

